# A code question



## sbreaker (Oct 16, 2007)

New to cardiology, so I'll try to make this as concise as possible. Currently billing a 78465, 78478, 78480, and a A9502. 78465 is a multiple study code, so can I assume it was chosen because the pt comes back another day for the second part of the study? For the second part of the study, we are currently billing only A9502.  Ins carrier is asking us to bill A9502x2 on the intial visit, instead of billing one on the initial, and one on the second. Is that appropriate when there is no guarantee that the pt will return for the second visit?  And for that matter is it appropriate to bill a 78465 when there is no guarantee the pt will return?  My initial assessment, given the studies are on different days is:  Day one 78464, and A9502; Day 2 78464, and A9502.  Or is 78465 and A9502x2 on the initial more correct?  Or is the way it is currently being billed correct?  HELP!!!!!


----------



## tekocz04 (Oct 18, 2007)

*New to cardiology*

What insurance company is asking you this?  Why would someone be coding something that is not documented yet?  Sounds like fraud???


Terry, CPC-A


----------

